#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Miss Nederland!!!! Lichttechniek erg sneu...

## geenstijl21

Tadadadadaaaaaa Miss Nederland in de spotlight!!!

NU Foto » Miss Nederland 2008 Voetlicht ken ik... maar kontlicht nog niet ;-)

----------


## Big Bang

Ach ook die leuke kleurtjes in het front zijn lekker apart inderdaad. Ik heb het idee dat hier gewoon een stel disco jongens aan het werk zijn geweest en die niet bij hun leest zijn gebleven  :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

Ik krijg hetzelfde gevoel.
Lekker een truss naast haar hoofd hangen, statief pal ernaast neergezet...
Ledbarretjes zien er ook erg lelijk uit zo naar mijn mening. Zo aan één kant, en dan nog niet eens volledig.

ps. Niet dat ik drive-in/disco lui associeer met werk als dit.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ach ook die leuke kleurtjes in het front zijn lekker apart inderdaad. Ik heb het idee dat hier gewoon een stel disco jongens aan het werk zijn geweest en die niet bij hun leest zijn gebleven



Gezien het stoplicht aan kleuren die in het front geschoven zijn (groen,blauw,rood,geel) denk ik dat hier even haastig een T4 aan lampjes is neergekwakt. En het tegenlicht raakt inderdaad al helemaal kant noch wal...

----------


## joe

en wie weet waren ze nog niet klaar en moest het nog omhoog gedraaid worden  :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

Vooral het gebrek aan backdrop maakt het plaatje af

----------


## jaksev

> Ach ook die leuke kleurtjes in het front zijn lekker apart inderdaad. Ik heb het idee dat hier gewoon een stel disco jongens aan het werk zijn geweest en die niet bij hun leest zijn gebleven



Wat daar hangt zou ik het ook mee uitkunnen lichten. Als ik die klus zou krijgen zou ik het toch door schuiven naar een ander bedrijf. Dit is gwoon niet mijn ding om te doen, vind het veel leuker om een "disco" licht show te bouwe.

----------


## berth

> Wat daar hangt zou ik het ook mee uitkunnen lichten. Als ik die klus zou krijgen zou ik het toch door schuiven naar een ander bedrijf. Dit is gwoon niet mijn ding om te doen, vind het veel leuker om een "disco" licht show te bouwe.



Ik zou die klus dus echt niet doorschuiven naar een ander bedrijf , want een klus met zulke vrouwen is altijd leuk.

----------


## jens

dr misst wat.......mischien moest het licht wel een beetje belabberd zijn  om te zorgen dat die dames nog wat leken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat daar hangt zou ik het ook mee uitkunnen lichten. Als ik die klus zou krijgen zou ik het toch door schuiven naar een ander bedrijf. Dit is gwoon niet mijn ding om te doen, vind het veel leuker om een "disco" licht show te bouwe.



Om een trussbrugje met backdrop en 2 T4'tjes neer te zetten zou ik het echt niet doorschuiven. Okee, je kan geen show draaien, maar wat is er leuker dan de boel een uurtje opbouwen, op je kont gaan zitten bij het FOH en mooie dames voorbij te zien lopen, en er nog voor betaald krijgen ook?  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Mooie dames of niet, ik vind dit nou niet echt een gevalletje "klus geslaagd".

----------


## Tom van Kameren

Als ze nou alles weggelaten hadden en aan het trussje waar nu de spotjes met lichtblauw filter hangen, 3 mtr erboven, 16 fatsoenlijke pc's hangen zonder kleur, netjes kleppen... goed genoeg voor een evenement wat volgens mij nog niet miss krabbekutteveen genoemd mag worden. Dan doe je de spotjes met blauw filter maar mooi op de 4 meter extra doek die je bij gaat huren...

Hoeft toch niet moeilijk te zijn... (wit licht is the basic)

Tom

----------


## fl@x

> Als ze nou alles weggelaten hadden en aan het trussje waar nu de spotjes met lichtblauw filter hangen, 3 mtr erboven, 16 fatsoenlijke pc's hangen zonder kleur, netjes kleppen... goed genoeg voor een evenement wat volgens mij nog niet miss krabbekutteveen genoemd mag worden. Dan doe je de spotjes met blauw filter maar mooi op de 4 meter extra doek die je bij gaat huren...
> 
> Hoeft toch niet moeilijk te zijn... (wit licht is the basic)
> 
> Tom



 
Volgens mij is deze locatie het oude 4 jaargetijden pand in Hengelo. Is onderhand alweer opgedoekt. Kan je wel vertellen dat je aan de bestaande constructie echt niets op wilt hangen. Deze kan zo in de "hall of shame voor rigging e.d "  Echter zijn er genoeg alternatieven te bedenken om dit klusje beter uit de verf te laten komen.

----------


## jaksev

> Om een trussbrugje met backdrop en 2 T4'tjes neer te zetten zou ik het echt niet doorschuiven. Okee, je kan geen show draaien, maar wat is er leuker dan de boel een uurtje opbouwen, op je kont gaan zitten bij het FOH en mooie dames voorbij te zien lopen, en er nog voor betaald krijgen ook?



Ja dat klopt :Stick Out Tongue: lekker kijken af en toe wat andere muziek op zetten, toevallig wat foto`s maken van je lampies, en je geluid. en betaalt krijgen :Embarrassment:

----------


## 4AC

> Volgens mij is deze locatie het oude 4 jaargetijden pand in Hengelo. Is onderhand alweer opgedoekt. Kan je wel vertellen dat je aan de bestaande constructie echt niets op wilt hangen. Deze kan zo in de "hall of shame voor rigging e.d "  Echter zijn er genoeg alternatieven te bedenken om dit klusje beter uit de verf te laten komen.



Kan kloppen! Oude '4 jaargetijden' heet nu 'club classic' en ben het helemaal met je eens van de rigging. Overigens liggen/hangen er ook overal witte contactdozen en ik heb ook gehoord dat er het een-en-ander ongemakkelijk vast zit met kroonsteentjes...
Niet echt netjes allemaal dus.

----------


## vasco

> Tadadadadaaaaaa Miss Nederland in de spotlight!!!
> 
> NU Foto » Miss Nederland 2008 Voetlicht ken ik... maar kontlicht nog niet ;-)
>  (Foto verwijderd)



Was inderdaad niet één van je beste klussen, voortaan maar weer disco's doen?

Of was dit niet je eigen klus geenstijl21 en kun je niet lezen:

*HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S* Ruimte voor foto's waarvan je eigenlijk denkt ja euh..... Die plaats je dus HIER! *Belangrijk: ze gaan over jezelf, niet over een ander/ een ander bedrijf*

Het is niet netjes een ander zo te kijk te zetten en daarom deze regel al ben ik het met je eens dat dit geen "schoonheidsprijs" verdient.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Was inderdaad niet één van je beste klussen, voortaan maar weer disco's doen?
> 
> Of was dit niet je eigen klus geenstijl21 en kun je niet lezen:
> 
> *HALL OF SHAME - FOTO'S* Ruimte voor foto's waarvan je eigenlijk denkt ja euh..... Die plaats je dus HIER! *Belangrijk: ze gaan over jezelf, niet over een ander/ een ander bedrijf*
> 
> Het is niet netjes een ander zo te kijk te zetten en daarom deze regel al ben ik het met je eens dat dit geen "schoonheidsprijs" verdient.



Bij deze moet ik bekennen dat ik niet kan lezen... mijn buitengewoon welgemeend excuses voor deze grote vergissing. Het is niet mijn eigen productie.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ach mensen, dit soort situaties komen wel eens voor en zijn niet altijd de schuld van verhuurder of tech. het kan zijn dat het hier gaat om een heel zielig budget waarmee ook weinig te doen valt.

Ik ben het eens als we stellen: het ziet er niet uit, echter zonder informatie over materiaal en budget kan IK in ieder geval geen goed waardeoordeel vellen

----------

